# paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?



## diemitdemkoitanzt (29. Juni 2008)

Hilfe?
Ich habe zwar 6 Koi, bin jedoch trotzdem eher Laie, was Koi angeht. Frage: in meinem Gartenteich leben außer den Koi noch ein Lederkarpfen und ein __ Graskarpfen. Ich hab nun vom letzten Jahr Jungfische mit Barteln, wildfarben, manche bläulich, die sehen nicht wirklich aus wie Koi. Paaren die sich vielleicht untereinander? Wer hat da schon Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiß es definitiv?


----------



## koidst49 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

hallo tanzender,

weißt du eigentlich was koi sind???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Hallo diemitdemkoitanzt :willkommen

Kois sind Karpfen mit Farbmutationen. Die meisten Kois die schlüpfen sind dunkel, erst die Selektion beim Züchter sucht die "Bunten" Fische heraus.

Also um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, das sind Kois, weil Kois Karpfen sind.


----------



## velos (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Die meisten Kois die schlüpfen sind dunkel


Ne, kann ich nicht bestätigen 
Bei mir waren locker die Hälfte weiß, viele orange und einige nur schwarz.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Glückskind   Beim Nachbarn, alle Dunkel.
Mama Matsuba, Papa Hariwake


----------



## diemitdemkoitanzt (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Danke für eure schnelle Nachricht. 
Klar weiß ich, dass Koi Karpfen sind und meine Frage, ob die sich mit dem Leder-/__ Graskarpfen paaren ist nicht wirklich beantwortet. Und- färben sich die dunklen Koi-Babys denn irgendwann?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Ja, das geht durchaus. So wie Schäferhund mit Collie oder so 

Und ja, sie färben sich, von Dunkel nach Schwarz . Mit ein wenig Glück auch nach Bunt


----------



## toschbaer (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Hallöchen die mit dem ....

Koi mit Lederkarpfen   

Koi mit __ Graskarpfen :beeten    :crazy    :__ nase :shock   

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## diemitdemkoitanzt (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

 , super und danke. Hilfe, was mach ich denn nun mit meinen vielen dunklen Babys, die sich vielleicht färben oder nicht?:evil


----------



## Findling (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Hallo Tänzerin,

am einfachsten warten bis sie groß genug sind und dann ab in die Pfanne   

Ne, Spaß beiseite: Jungfische los zu werden ist hier für viele ein Problem.

Was du auf *keinen Fall *darfst: Aussetzen in einem freien Gewässer sprich See, Fluß, Bach usw. Das ist ausdrücklich verboten und unter Strafe gestellt. 

Es bleibt dir nur der Weg im Bekanntenkreis oder bei diversen Zoohandlungen (wenn in der Nähe vorhanden evtl. auch Fischzuchtbetriebe oder Angelteiche) nachzufragen ob sie die Jungfische abnehmen.

Gruß´
Manfred


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Genau Manfred, nachzulesen hier

http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C47479723_N1927301_L20_D0_I826.html


----------



## chromis (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: paarung v.koi u. Karpfen?*

Hi,



> ob die sich mit dem Leder-/__ Graskarpfen paaren ist nicht wirklich beantwortet


Leder-, Zeil- und Spiegelkarpfen sind nur Zuchtformen vom normalen __ Schuppenkarpfen und paaren sich natürlich auch mit Koi.

Graskarpfen gehören in eine ganz andere Gattung und sind mit normalen Karpfen nicht näher verwandt. Eine Kreuzung ist bei diesen beiden Arten ausgeschlossen.


----------

